# Nice shot...



## 3rd Coast Aggie (Oct 9, 2009)

Sssmmmmooooooooooooooootthe

http://www.break.com/index/bowhunter-shoots-deer-in-the-antlers-1944858


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Does the arrow count as an extra point for the next hunter?


----------



## fjm308 (May 1, 2006)

Thats funny


----------

